# Brad Pitt in Fight Club



## Sarutobi (Mar 12, 2005)

Greetings all.  I am much too lazy to search through the hundreds of posts dealing with training to find this, so I thought I'd start a new one.
     I am a textbook definiton of a hard-gainer, but I'm fine with this.  My fitness role models have been people like Bruce Lee, Brad Pitt, and gurus like Jack LaLanne.  My goal is to look like Brad Pitt did in "Fight Club" (before the oil and lights-for-shadows were used, of course).  I was wondering if anyone out there had any info to the workout he did to get into that kind of shape.  
     I am doing a Density Program right now, and once I finish this next cycle I'm going to start doing 8 sets of 8 and cardio.  With proper diet, should I just keep to this path or do something different to get into that kind of shape? 
     I'm 22 years old, 142 pounds, 5-11% bodyfat.  Thanks!

Sarutobi


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 12, 2005)

Sarutobi said:
			
		

> My goal is to look like Brad Pitt did in "Fight Club"


I didn't see fight club, are you trying to gain or loose weight?


----------



## Stu (Mar 12, 2005)

8 sets of 8 

 is that per body part or per exercise

 whats your diet like?


----------



## Sarutobi (Mar 12, 2005)

I trying to get more muscle definition, so I guess I'm trying to lose weight.  I don't know- I think if I get my bodyfat down any lower (on a permanent basis, that is), it might be a bit unhealthy.  You should definitely see "Fight Club".  The movie is pretty out there, but still awesome!


----------



## Sarutobi (Mar 12, 2005)

8 sets of 8 is an excellent workout program designed to increase muscular definition.  It was invented by one of Arnold's first personal traininers when he came to the US (Vince something).  What you do is you take a weight that you can only do 8 reps max with.  For the sake of easy math, let's just say 100 pounds.  You then take that weight and divide in by 50% or 40%, so let's just say 50 pounds.  You then do one one set of 8, rest 10-30 seconds (depending on your conditioning), then do another set of 8, rest 10-30 seconds, etc.  Continue until you do 8 reps.  If you finish the 7th and 8th set, increase the weight because you're supposed to.  Do this for every body part (the magazine actually had 3 different exercises per body part, done with 8 sets of 8!).  The burn is incredible!
My diet is not very exact, like "I eat this amount of that every day".  I eat a lot of rice, chicken, turkey, broccoli, fish, noodles, apples, and I drink lots of water and tea (genmai, green, and iced sweet tea with lemon).  I have a natural liking for lean meats, but I do enjoy the occasional steak (hmm... Texas Roadhouse is sounding mighty fine right now  ).  Like I said, I don't measure what I eat and drink, I just eat until I'm full.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

lol

It's all about diet buddy. ALL of it.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 12, 2005)

I wish I was as HUGE as Brad Pitt in fight club


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2005)

need to get your diet down.

also, 5-11% is a pretty broad range of BF% you are claiming.  Ever have it tested?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I wish I was as HUGE as Brad Pitt in fight club




hahahaha...yeah, if I were that huge I don't know what I would do.........probably model underware.


----------



## LAM (Mar 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahahaha...yeah, if I were that huge I don't know what I would do.........



I'd shoot myself.  I'd have to lose about 60 lbs of LBM !


----------



## huesoloco (Mar 12, 2005)

Brad Pitt is definately to small for me. He only benches 220.


----------



## VipeR (Mar 12, 2005)

only 220??

some people would kill for that


----------



## Sarutobi (Mar 12, 2005)

lol!  Thanks for all the replies!  If it's all in the diet, then I'll search around the nutrition section and find some stuff out.  I have had my body-fat percentage tested.  It was tested by my "Dimensions of Well Being" professor.  He said that it was a broad range because the scale may read more later in the day, like after you eat.  It seemed pretty broad to me too, but I took his word for it.  I was happy to hear just 5%!  On a side note, I don't want to be big like Brad Pitt.    I want to be big like... Orlando Bloom.    j/k!


----------



## joesmooth20 (Mar 12, 2005)

www.musclegaintips.com  it's kinda spendy but I have heard very good things about this 
program


----------



## LAM (Mar 12, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> www.musclegaintips.com


----------



## joesmooth20 (Mar 12, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

>



what? is there something I haven't heard???? must be


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

VipeR said:
			
		

> only 220??
> 
> some people would kill for that




at like 140lbs to boot!  tHAT'S NOTHING TO BE ASHAMED OF!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 12, 2005)

he had some muscle then n it's nice to see guys shooting for this look not just 
 hhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuugggggggggggeeeeeee all the time. i think the guys with the more realistic goals are going to be the happiest in the long run.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 12, 2005)

if i could bench 220 i'd be hhhhhhuuuuuuuuuugggggggeeeee


----------



## musclepump (Mar 12, 2005)

Problem is just because something worked for Pitt, doesn't mean it will work for any of us.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 12, 2005)

Isn't Fight Club the movie where he said  "Self-improvement is masturbation.  Now self-destruction..."


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2005)

yes


----------



## Sarutobi (Mar 12, 2005)

It is true that what worked for Pitt won't necessarily work for me, but if I can find out what he did (and it looks like I won't be able to get any specifics), perhaps I can find the basis of the workout and modify it to fit my needs.  The exact line that Pitt uses is "Self-improvement is masturbation... and self-destruction".  As for the big thing, I'm not looking to get big.  I'm also a martial artist (well, a combat artist, not the one's prancing about in flashy uniforms and winning trophies and doing flips and all that), so being big won't necessarily be good for me.  I just want to be fit and keep it throughout my life, like Jack LaLanne.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2005)

from the looks of it I would say he ate very little and lifted very heavy pink dumbells.


----------



## Brolly (Mar 12, 2005)

whats it matter if he benches 220.. that means nothing, size of the person and how strong they are have a fairly weak corelation


----------



## Navyguy808 (Mar 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> from the looks of it I would say he ate very little and lifted very heavy pink dumbells.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Mar 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> from the looks of it I would say he ate very little and lifted very heavy pink dumbells.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 13, 2005)

well sometimes "the looks of it" could be decieving. like you could see someones avatar and the pose could make you think it's an old man or that kid with downs sydrome that had the show.... but oops it's not. a lot of avatars make you think someones a really hot chick but oops it's mino which then becomes really confusing till you realize she's a really hot chick... or....


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 13, 2005)

I agree. Pitt had a nice physique in Fight Club. After that in Snatch he gave up a some size but still had a nice lean form. I'd say he was his biggest in Troy. He's not a big guy, an ecto for sure, but when he works out the mass looks good on the smaller frame. IMO, it's a perfectly respectable physique and most women will agree with that. I can't even watch Troy with a woman without dragging her tongue off the floor.


----------



## Stu (Mar 13, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> I agree. Pitt had a nice physique in Fight Club. After that in Snatch he gave up a some size but still had a nice lean form. I'd say he was his biggest in Troy. He's not a big guy, an ecto for sure, but when he works out the mass looks good on the smaller frame. IMO, it's a perfectly respectable physique and most women will agree with that. I can't even watch Troy with a woman without dragging her tongue off the floor.


 how do you know hes an ectomorph? like most people that claim to be hard gainers he probably just doesnt eat correctly


----------



## nmuriqi (Mar 13, 2005)

He was good in Troy.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 13, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> how do you know hes an ectomorph? like most people that claim to be hard gainers he probably just doesnt eat correctly


 Determining if you are a ecto, meso, and endo happens before training.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 13, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I'd shoot myself...



yeah.  If I looked like that dude who got voted "sexiest man alive," and who married jennifer anniston... suicide would definitely be the first thing on my mind.  


and whoever said 220 is wrong.  Pitt is atleast as big as me and I bench 270-280.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 13, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> and whoever said 220 is wrong. Pitt is atleast as big as me and I bench 270-280.


So? Size/ muscle is not a direct correlation of strength.


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 13, 2005)

not that it matters, or that there is anyway to prove it either way, but I would put my money on atleast 250-270.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 13, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> not that it matters, or that there is anyway to prove it either way, but I would put my money on atleast 250-270.


That could be true, but there are people my size that lift way more than me.


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 13, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> how do you know hes an ectomorph? like most people that claim to be hard gainers he probably just doesnt eat correctly



Look at his pics of before he ever hit the gym. He's skinny, slim boned, lean, and narrow shoulder width. Metamorphism is about genetic traits not whether he's a hard gainer and those traits I mentioned are consistent with ectomorphism.

And second, "not eating correctly" is one of the biggest myths concerning hardgainers like myself and is usually suggested by meso's and endo's who have no idea what it's like to have such a fast metabolism that I can consume a can of crisco and not gain an ounce of fat. I swear they think guys like myself can simply consume 3500 calories a day and gain weight. Doesn't work that way. The diet is the easy part for an ecto hardgainer...fat is ignored and I can eat perfectly balanced meals all day if I want to. Training techniques has always given me the best results...to keep tricking the body to build more and more mass.


----------



## LAM (Mar 13, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> yeah.  If I looked like that dude who got voted "sexiest man alive," and who married jennifer anniston... suicide would definitely be the first thing on my mind.
> 
> 
> and whoever said 220 is wrong.  Pitt is atleast as big as me and I bench 270-280.



jackass. the comment was made in regards to being as huge as Brad Pitt.  don't they teach you to read at Clemson ?


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 13, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> jackass. the comment was made in regards to being as huge as Brad Pitt.  don't they teach you to read at Clemson ?



I am the jackass?  You came into a thread someone started about their personal fitness goals and ridiculed them, saying you would shoot yourself....

the thread starter never said the word huge.  if he wants to look like pitt, he doesn't want to be huge.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 13, 2005)

pitt looks about one billion times more appealing than some stuffed gut mutant like coleman. most women want a man not an obsessed freak.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't konw about all this brad pitt crap but if i was looking to get big like any actor has for a movie it would be Will Smith in "ali" or how big he was in I,Robot.


----------



## LAM (Mar 13, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I am the jackass?  You came into a thread someone started about their personal fitness goals and ridiculed them, saying you would shoot yourself....
> 
> the thread starter never said the word huge.  if he wants to look like pitt, he doesn't want to be huge.



several times a year, EVERY year people come here and ask what is Brad Pits workout, what does Vin Disel do , what was Bruce Lee's training program, etc. etc.   common sense tells you that the same training program will have a different effect on the physical apperance of everybody.  the shit gets old, which is why nobody ever answers these questions seriously.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 14, 2005)

^ that guy has some muscles.


----------



## Flex (Mar 14, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> And second, "not eating correctly" is one of the biggest myths concerning hardgainers like myself and is usually suggested by meso's and endo's who have no idea what it's like to have such a fast metabolism that I can consume a can of crisco and not gain an ounce of fat. I swear they think guys like myself can simply consume 3500 calories a day and gain weight. Doesn't work that way.



You're still not eating enough then.


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 14, 2005)

ReelBigFish said:
			
		

> I don't konw about all this brad pitt crap but if i was looking to get big like any actor has for a movie it would be Will Smith in "ali" or how big he was in I,Robot.


No doubt.  Will Smith got significantly bigger for I-Robot.  I was stunned when I saw his increases.

I never saw "Ali" although I intend to add it to my DVD library.  Was smith that big in the boxing flick as well?

Regardless, That is a physique I'd love to sport.


----------



## repeej (Mar 14, 2005)

The Rules of Fight Club.

1st RULE: You do not talk about FIGHT CLUB.

2nd RULE: You DO NOT talk about FIGHT CLUB.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Mar 14, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> No doubt. Will Smith got significantly bigger for I-Robot. I was stunned when I saw his increases.
> 
> I never saw "Ali" although I intend to add it to my DVD library. Was smith that big in the boxing flick as well?
> 
> Regardless, That is a physique I'd love to sport.


Yeah thats when he really started to get big but i think he was def. bigger in I, Robot.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 14, 2005)

I didn't like Ali much as a movie, personally.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> from the looks of it I would say he ate very little and lifted very heavy pink dumbells.


 Good God, my nose!

 That's it, I'm _never _drinking Diet Dr. Pepper while reading IM again.  *Never.*


----------



## pumpthatiron (Mar 14, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> No doubt.  Will Smith got significantly bigger for I-Robot.  I was stunned when I saw his increases.
> 
> I never saw "Ali" although I intend to add it to my DVD library.  Was smith that big in the boxing flick as well?
> 
> Regardless, That is a physique I'd love to sport.


 yeahhhhh man fa sho... He motivated me in the movie I, Robot.  Awesome physique.  I would love to have a physique like that...


----------



## Mudge (Mar 14, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> So? Size/ muscle is not a direct correlation of strength.



Truth.


----------



## topolo (Mar 14, 2005)

you guys talking about brad pitt might be butt pirates


----------



## Curlingcadys (Mar 14, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> you guys talking about brad pitt might be butt pirates




 but if I had to pick a celeb to look like it would be Diesel no doubt...not "mr. abercrombie" like Pit and not "mr freak of nature" like coleman just a good high happy medium.


----------



## Flex (Mar 14, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> "mr freak of nature" like coleman



I'll take Ronnie, thanks.

There's 100million people who have the physique of Vin Diesel or Brad Pitt. But there's only one Ronnie Coleman.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Mar 14, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I'll take Ronnie, thanks.
> 
> But there's only one Ronnie Coleman.


 Thank god its difficult enough to keep food down looking at just him....


----------



## LAM (Mar 14, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> but if I had to pick a celeb to look like it would be Diesel no doubt...not "mr. abercrombie" like Pit and not "mr freak of nature" like coleman just a good high happy medium.



saw the Pacifier this weekend (not my choice was the gf's !).  Vin is looking skinny as hell ! his guns are down to pee shooters


----------



## APG (Mar 14, 2005)

I agree he does seem to have lost a lot of size, thought I read he was currently bulking up for a new movie


----------



## Flex (Mar 14, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> Thank god its difficult enough to keep food down looking at just him....



Jealousy is known to cause nausea


----------



## Curlingcadys (Mar 14, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Jealousy is known to cause nausea


 hardly....now don't get me completly wrong its just one of those "not for me" type things, I look at size like that and it gives me the same feeling as when I look at starving children in 3rd world contries.

 However I do respect the drive and dedication he has for BB'ing (and juice) certainly not an easy feat to accomplish.  And I'm sure there's things in my own life that I'm that dedicated to that some would say "not for me." Just my opinion.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 14, 2005)

i just said in Shaes thread i'd pick brad n angelina for parents. i had previously downloaded Troy from limewire, i just fired it up n it was TombRaider...


----------



## tomas101 (Mar 14, 2005)

he doesnt want to be big...not everyone wants to be this big dude...shit man...if i could have the body brad pitt had in snatch or fight club i would be happy as hell....


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 15, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> You're still not eating enough then.



Sure. Calories are the solution to everything right? Gee, that must be why America is the fattest country on earth -- funny, considering it's the most diet-obsessed.

Training is the key, not stuffing your gut with food.


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 15, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I'll take Ronnie, thanks.
> 
> There's 100million people who have the physique of Vin Diesel or Brad Pitt. But there's only one Ronnie Coleman.



Gee. Maybe they just aren't eating enough!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2005)

i found a vid of part of his arm workout.


----------



## Stu (Mar 15, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> Sure. Calories are the solution to everything right? Gee, that must be why America is the fattest country on earth -- funny, considering it's the most diet-obsessed.
> 
> Training is the key, not stuffing your gut with food.


 diet is just as important as training. if i eat only 2000 calories a day it doesnt matter what my training is like. i won't gain a pound


----------



## LAM (Mar 15, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> Training is the key, not stuffing your gut with food.



many Americans are obese because of the food choices that they select and low levels of activity.  

diet is 80% of this sport.  going to the gym is the easy part, that is bodybuilding 101


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2005)

anyone want me to post his arm workout


----------



## tomas101 (Mar 15, 2005)

ya go ahead and post it


----------



## Flex (Mar 15, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> Sure. Calories are the solution to everything right? Gee, that must be why America is the fattest country on earth -- funny, considering it's the most diet-obsessed.
> 
> Training is the key, not stuffing your gut with food.



training is only half the battle, wiseguy. 

You just think you're eating enough, but you're not.


----------



## Flex (Mar 15, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> Gee. Maybe they just aren't eating enough!



wow, you're funny


----------



## Curlingcadys (Mar 15, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> You just think you're eating enough, but you're not.


 I used to fall into that category before I wrote everything down, its really not too hard to deceive yourself unless you're writting everything down or are just very inteligent in nutrition.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2005)

tomas101 said:
			
		

> ya go ahead and post it


 well you remember the pam n tommy thing? someone stole a brad jennifer tape. in it he is working out his right arm quite vigorously a few times. i really don't think you want me to post it. you can find it on limewire tho if you are interested in jennifers workout.


----------



## tomas101 (Mar 15, 2005)

lol...ewwww what was i thinking...ya go ahead and post jennifer's workout....i hear she has good technique


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 16, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> diet is 80% of this sport.  going to the gym is the easy part, that is bodybuilding 101



I don't agree with that at all. I'd break it down 50-50. As with any sport there are different schools of thought and with bodybuilding, everyone here should know through experience that nothing is one-size-fits-all. There is general conventional wisdom, but nothing works for everyone. Metamorphism is proof of that.

I personally know a couple guys blessed with true mesomorphic genetics who grow with the slightest hint of physical activity. One guy never touches weights and only swims, yet he has a physique that looks built with iron. The other guy trains light full body 3 days a week, yet he gains lean mass just by looking at a weight room apparently. Both don't give a damn about their diets...they were military and ate mostly burger king and popeyes chicken for 2 out of 3 meals a day. Literally. Yet here they are with bodies like Apollo.

I eat 8 meals a day of 600 ~ 800 calories, balanced 40-40-20, and my gains have been hard earned but steady over 10 years. I eat that much because I don't have a choice...I starve after 2.5 hours without fuel and have to eat in the middle of the night when my body wakes me up. I gained 40 lbs lean mass over 10 years on a naturally skinny 5'8 125 lb frame and my body does not like the extra bulk...if I skip even 2 days of my workout routine, I can drop 3 lbs of mass. No one knows my body like I do.

Maybe I should consume 10 meals a day a turn into Ronnie. Yeah right.


----------



## Flex (Mar 16, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> I eat 8 meals a day of 600 ~ 800 calories, balanced 40-40-20, and my gains have been hard earned but steady over 10 years. I eat that much because I don't have a choice...I starve after 2.5 hours without fuel and have to eat in the middle of the night when my body wakes me up. I gained 40 lbs lean mass over 10 years on a naturally skinny 5'8 125 lb frame and my body does not like the extra bulk...if I skip even 2 days of my workout routine, I can drop 3 lbs of mass. No one knows my body like I do.
> 
> Maybe I should consume 10 meals a day a turn into Ronnie. Yeah right.



ok, well we know you are eating correctly. Maybe it's your training. perhaps you don't train correctly or with enough intensity.

and 10 meals/day ain't gonna make you look like Ronnie, sorry, bro.


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 16, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> and 10 meals/day ain't gonna make you look like Ronnie, sorry, bro.



unless one of those meals is the breakfast of champions with a little extra juice to wash em down!


----------



## westb51 (Mar 16, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> I don't agree with that at all. I'd break it down 50-50. As with any sport there are different schools of thought and with bodybuilding, everyone here should know through experience that nothing is one-size-fits-all. There is general conventional wisdom, but nothing works for everyone. Metamorphism is proof of that.
> 
> I personally know a couple guys blessed with true mesomorphic genetics who grow with the slightest hint of physical activity. One guy never touches weights and only swims, yet he has a physique that looks built with iron. The other guy trains light full body 3 days a week, yet he gains lean mass just by looking at a weight room apparently. Both don't give a damn about their diets...they were military and ate mostly burger king and popeyes chicken for 2 out of 3 meals a day. Literally. Yet here they are with bodies like Apollo.
> 
> ...


I'm the exact opposite, when i eat i lose weight and when i don't eat i gain weight. It's pretty weird, I went to some scientist's house down the street and he said that it was true. Nobody knows my body like that scientist.


----------



## Stu (Mar 16, 2005)

westb51 said:
			
		

> I'm the exact opposite, when i eat i lose weight and when i don't eat i gain weight. It's pretty weird, I went to some scientist's house down the street and he said that it was true. Nobody knows my body like that scientist.


 wow that defies the laws of physics


----------



## LAM (Mar 16, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> I don't agree with that at all. I'd break it down 50-50. As with any sport there are different schools of thought and with bodybuilding, everyone here should know through experience that nothing is one-size-fits-all. There is general conventional wisdom, but nothing works for everyone. Metamorphism is proof of that.
> 
> I personally know a couple guys blessed with true mesomorphic genetics who grow with the slightest hint of physical activity. One guy never touches weights and only swims, yet he has a physique that looks built with iron. The other guy trains light full body 3 days a week, yet he gains lean mass just by looking at a weight room apparently. Both don't give a damn about their diets...they were military and ate mostly burger king and popeyes chicken for 2 out of 3 meals a day. Literally. Yet here they are with bodies like Apollo.
> 
> ...



well all I can that to that post is I guess it sucks to be you.  I'm 245+ lbs and eat 3-3.5k cals a day.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Mar 16, 2005)

> if I skip even 2 days of my workout routine, I can drop 3 lbs of mass.



LOL


----------



## vegman (Mar 16, 2005)

Brad Pitt is way too small for me. I don't want to look like every Tom, Dick, and Harry on the street. I want to be big, but not Ronnie big.


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 16, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> well all I can that to that post is I guess it sucks to be you.  I'm 245+ lbs and eat 3-3.5k cals a day.



Not really. What is a curse in some ways is a blessing in others. I have very low fat and great definition. The striations in my pecs look like fingers. Unlike you I can actually see striations, and that's always a good test of overall fitness. I'd say you're eating too much for your body type.

I'm in Japan right now but I fly back to the states next week. After I get settled I'll have some pics taken for my profile.


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 16, 2005)

vegman said:
			
		

> Brad Pitt is way too small for me. I don't want to look like every Tom, Dick, and Harry on the street. I want to be big, but not Ronnie big.



This is the second person who implies there are brad pitts all over the place. The other guy said there are 100 mil, so basically 1:50 on this planet look like brad pitt. If that were true, none of us on this board would be married I tell you that much.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> Not really. What is a curse in some ways is a blessing in others. I have very low fat and great definition. The striations in my pecs look like fingers. Unlike you I can actually see striations, and that's always a good test of overall fitness. I'd say you're eating too much for your body type.
> 
> I'm in Japan right now but I fly back to the states next week. After I get settled I'll have some pics taken for my profile.




how are striations a good test of overal fitness??  realistically the human body shouldn't be a extremely low BF levels anyway.

and, LAM is a big ripped guy bro.


----------



## LAM (Mar 16, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> Not really. What is a curse in some ways is a blessing in others. I have very low fat and great definition. The striations in my pecs look like fingers. Unlike you I can actually see striations, and that's always a good test of overall fitness.



I know one thing and it doesn't take 10 years to go from 125 to 165 lbs.  you may "think" you know about eating right for this sport but your results prove the exact opposite.


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how are striations a good test of overal fitness??  realistically the human body shouldn't be a extremely low BF levels anyway.
> 
> and, LAM is a big ripped guy bro.



I didn't mean it as an insult. He's a big guy to be sure and the mass is apparent, but no offense to him but his pictures do not look ripped. Ripped = ripples, shreds, cuts, ie striations. Nothing wrong with that, plenty of guys out there would love to build the body he has. But plenty of guys also prefer leaner builds and want to look like underwear models or those guys on men's health magazine.

Some people like me have naturally low BF levels. Look at most track runners these days...now those guys are ripped. They aren't skinny guys like Carl Lewis anymore, they're ripped like Michael Johnson. Trust me, I wish I could add just a few more % of fat because I'd love the energy stores to be able to eat a little less everyday or resist cannabalization if I miss a meal. In that way LAM is blessed.


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 16, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I know one thing and it doesn't take 10 years to go from 125 to 165 lbs.  you may "think" you know about eating right for this sport but your results prove the exact opposite.



Riiight. A 245 lb endo-mesomorph trying to give a 165 lb ectomorph advice on what works best for his body based on 60 posts vs his 10 years of experience with his own body that he increased overall lean mass on by 32% in lbs. That exceeds the threshhold of common sense. I suppose I should give you advice on how to cut.


----------



## LAM (Mar 16, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> Riiight. A 245 lb endo-mesomorph trying to give a 165 lb ectomorph advice on what works best for his body based on 60 posts vs his 10 years of experience with his own body that he increased overall lean mass on by 32% in lbs. That exceeds the threshhold of common sense. I suppose I should give you advice on how to cut.



those pictures of me are almost 3 years old plus I was almost 260 lbs @ 6'0

I am be no means an meso.  I started out at 5'9 135 lbs when my knees where the widest part of my leg.  I know how to diet for this sport.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2005)

doesn't it bite when people want to argue? my brothers are very tall and thin gaining weight is next to impossible. i know it took real dedication to get your gains. awesome.


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> those pictures of me are almost 3 years old plus I was almost 260 lbs @ 6'0
> 
> I am be no means an meso.  I started out at 5'9 135 lbs when my knees where the widest part of my leg.  I know how to diet for this sport.



135 ~ 245 huh? Well either you started lifting at 14 years of age or I call bullshit. Let's see the before shots of you at 135 as a fully grown adult. If what you said is true you should be in guinness and certainly a pro.

I was 20 when I started seriously lifting and fully grown at an anorexic 125 @ 5'8. I mean my chest had collar bones jutting out and the left side of it looked caved in. With some juice I could maybe, a huge maybe, aspire to be like Frank Zane or Steve Reeves size. They are my favorite bodybuilders after all. Natural, I'll never see over 175 with my bone structure...which is my target goal.


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 17, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> doesn't it bite when people want to argue? my brothers are very tall and thin gaining weight is next to impossible. i know it took real dedication to get your gains. awesome.



Thanks. Not only that but I don't recall asking for training advice here. I'm a hardgainer but I make steady gains every year and am happy with the what I've accomplished. I have not met a plateau I couldn't break through in my years lifting, and I'm 10 lbs from acheiving the look I desire. It's my body and I build it for me, not anybody else.


----------



## Flex (Mar 17, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> This is the second person who implies there are brad pitts all over the place. The other guy said there are 100 mil, so basically 1:50 on this planet look like brad pitt. If that were true, none of us on this board would be married I tell you that much.



My point was, ANYONE can look like Brad Pitt if they wanted, but NO ONE can look like Ronnie if they tried. 

and btw, i think his face has a lot to do with why women love him, not his scrawny ass physique.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2005)

his face is very nice. his body is very nice too. lips n voice are nice, you guys workin those out? what am i doing in the training section?


----------



## Stu (Mar 17, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> what am i doing in the training section?


 i was wondering that? did you get lost?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2005)

somebody said brad pitt.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> saw the Pacifier this weekend (not my choice was the gf's !).  Vin is looking skinny as hell ! his guns are down to pee shooters


Hollywood made him shrink, now he's a regular Joe Schmoo


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 17, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> My point was, ANYONE can look like Brad Pitt if they wanted, but NO ONE can look like Ronnie if they tried.
> 
> and btw, i think his face has a lot to do with why women love him, not his scrawny ass physique.



Ok I agree with that. But not anyone can look like that freak with the 27" arms either. Forgot his name...


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 17, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hollywood made him shrink, now he's a regular Joe Schmoo



How much would you say he weighed in Riddick? He looks to me like one of those people who look bigger than they are.


----------



## LAM (Mar 17, 2005)

I've seen him in person he's not that big.  all upper body, twigs for legs.  maybe 215 lbs.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2005)

DamnHardGainer said:
			
		

> Thanks. Not only that but I don't recall asking for training advice here. I'm a hardgainer but I make steady gains every year and am happy with the what I've accomplished. I have not met a plateau I couldn't break through in my years lifting, and I'm 10 lbs from acheiving the look I desire. It's my body and I build it for me, not anybody else.


 i was kinda talkin to LAM about knowing how hard he had to work to make his gains cuz of how my brothers were but the same goes for you. bodies are capable of some pretty amazing feats and unless you see some stuff with your own eyes it might be hard to swallow but it doesn't mean u are being bullshitted.


----------



## DamnHardGainer (Mar 17, 2005)

That's bigger than I thought. I thought he'd be about 190. Figured it was all camera angles and pumping up before the takes. He looked like a little runt in his breakdancing videos at milkandcookies.com.


----------



## Uzi9 (Mar 21, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> saw the Pacifier this weekend (not my choice was the gf's !). Vin is looking skinny as hell ! his guns are down to pee shooters


Yeah i first saw him in pitch black where he had good size... then i think hes been getting smaller and smaller


----------



## SlimShady (Mar 21, 2005)

According to the covers of the celeb magazines, Brad Pitt has been banging Angelina Jolie. For that alone, he now has my respect.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2005)

they should so hook up.


----------



## Sarutobi (Mar 31, 2005)

People are tired of others saying they want to look like certain celebrities?  Why?  They are the people we see in our society because they look GOOD.  Want to know what I'm sick of?  People crediting Ronnie Coleman's or Flex Wheeler's size to mere "diet and training".  Funny how STEROIDS are conveniently left out of the discussion.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2005)

He said the s word!


----------



## Leon77 (Apr 1, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> My point was, ANYONE can look like Brad Pitt if they wanted, but NO ONE can look like Ronnie if they tried.
> 
> and btw, i think his face has a lot to do with why women love him, not his scrawny ass physique.



agree with that - the women love me because of my looks and my athletic body which is not overly developed, along with my good personality its very hard for the young ladys to resist me


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 1, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> agree with that - the women love me because of my looks and my athletic body which is not overly developed, along with my good personality its very hard for the young ladys to resist me



   your too funny mate


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 1, 2005)

I read two pages in this thread and did not see it posted so I will figure I will.  Brad Pitt used a body double in Fight Club.  They weren't his legs in Troy and his arms were enhanced.  Ed Norton used a body double in American History X.  Just figured I throw this out there.


----------



## Sacto95827 (Apr 1, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I read two pages in this thread and did not see it posted so I will figure I will.  Brad Pitt used a body double in Fight Club.  They weren't his legs in Troy and his arms were enhanced.  Ed Norton used a body double in American History X.  Just figured I throw this out there.


And where did you get this info?  Cause it is fact that Ed Norton gained 30 lbs for American History X.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 1, 2005)

I read it in some entertainment magazine and I also heard it on some radio show.  I am positive that it is not Ed Norton in Fight Club.  He ever mentioned that in an interview.


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 1, 2005)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> not that it matters, or that there is anyway to prove it either way, but I would put my money on atleast 250-270.


Brad Pitt is not a weight lifter if I had to put my money on it.  He reads lines and acts, hes a pretty boy not a lifter.


----------



## brogers (Apr 1, 2005)

I think Leon is a forum troll


----------



## JoeR. (Apr 1, 2005)

Sarutobi said:
			
		

> People are tired of others saying they want to look like certain celebrities?  Why?  They are the people we see in our society because they look GOOD.  Want to know what I'm sick of?  People crediting Ronnie Coleman's or Flex Wheeler's size to mere "diet and training".  Funny how STEROIDS are conveniently left out of the discussion.




Someone ban him


----------



## Leon77 (Apr 1, 2005)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> Someone ban him



i aint no troll, i want to learn


----------



## LAM (Apr 1, 2005)

Sarutobi said:
			
		

> People are tired of others saying they want to look like certain celebrities?  Why?  They are the people we see in our society because they look GOOD.



performing the same training routine as another WILL NOT provide you with the same physique as another.  unless you are an identical twin who shares the exact same genetic profile.  I would understand if an 8 year old posted these questions but not an adult, give me a break.  

don't people read books anymore ?


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 1, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> performing the same training routine as another WILL NOT provide you with the same physique as another. unless you are an identical twin who shares the exact same genetic profile. I would understand if an 8 year old posted these questions but not an adult, give me a break.
> 
> don't people read books anymore ?




Well lots turn up at school hang out with their little groupies, talk shit all day then find out they need to work to live, so they get a boring as f**k job then spend most of their time talking shit/listening to rap music (nothing wrong with it IMO)/bragging about what (little) they are/got then after looking in the mirror when they take off their padded bomber jacket find a little scrawny goof ball staring back at them they think "I better go gym," which brings some to here.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

Brilliant!


----------



## clemson357 (Apr 2, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I started out at 5'9 135 lbs when my knees where the widest part of my leg.  I know how to diet for this sport.



 

I started out 1'3'' and 8 lbs.  I have increased my size 2000%.  I know everything.


seriously bro, it is hard for me to tolerate people like you.  you think you know everything because you have a big frame.  The kid is obviously trying hard, he has obviously made some good gains, and is shooting for a realistic goal.  Some people are genetically not able to get as big as you, period.  It is a fact.  Here is another fact, and this might come as a shock, but there are tons of people who wouldn't want to be as big as you.

I personally think people like you bring down the sport.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Apr 2, 2005)

Sarutobi said:
			
		

> People are tired of others saying they want to look like certain celebrities? Why? They are the people we see in our society because they look GOOD. Want to know what I'm sick of? People crediting Ronnie Coleman's or Flex Wheeler's size to mere "diet and training". Funny how STEROIDS are conveniently left out of the discussion.


 good point.......BOLD, but good.


----------



## Sarutobi (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks.  It may be bold, but it's the truth.  Guys like Ronnie Coleman, Jay Cutler, etc. are at least twice the size Arnold was, and their veins look more like someone stuck lo mein noodles under their skin.  Arnold admitted to Barbara Walters that he took steroids under a doctor's supervision.  Nowadays, people want to avoid the "s" word because of the negativity it brings, but it's the f***in' truth!
I don't have any problems against people who use steroids.  It's a performance enhancement drug, and I see no difference between steroids and when powerlifter's smell ammonium salts or whatever before they do a lift.  However, I am sick and damn tired of people saying that these modern-day bodybuilder's don't use steroids.  Any of you out there as big or as cut as Ronnie Coleman and don't use steroids?  If it was all up to diet and training, there would be "millions" of Coleman's and Cutler's and Priest's out there.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 2, 2005)

Who said pro's don't use gear? I don't think anyone is argueing that.


----------



## Sarutobi (Apr 2, 2005)

Also, I am very well aware that the training method's for one person won't work for another person, LAM.  I bet you're one of many people who own Arnold's Encyclopedia of Bodybuilding, though.  Don't you know that what works for one person won't work for another?
Another thing- if you don't have any answers for me, then don't put reply to the forum.  I came here seeking advice from people who may have a clue, but it's clear that only a few do.  Stop wasting my time.  I don't want to read your insults or your arguments.  If you're not gonna' help, go insult somebody else.


----------



## LAM (Apr 2, 2005)

Sarutobi said:
			
		

> I bet you're one of many people who own Arnold's Encyclopedia of Bodybuilding, though.



 I wouldn't waste my money on any of his books


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2005)

Sarutobi said:
			
		

> Also, I am very well aware that the training method's for one person won't work for another person, LAM.  I bet you're one of many people who own Arnold's Encyclopedia of Bodybuilding, though.  Don't you know that what works for one person won't work for another?
> Another thing- if you don't have any answers for me, then don't put reply to the forum.  I came here seeking advice from people who may have a clue, but it's clear that only a few do.  Stop wasting my time.  I don't want to read your insults or your arguments.  If you're not gonna' help, go insult somebody else.


Ummmm.....Lam does know his shit buddy. Wrong person to dis, he is well respected here....show some.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2005)

I own Arnold's Encyclopedia of Bodybuilding.


----------

